# Find a good dog food



## agalf (Dec 17, 2011)

I've moved back from Sweden, before I lived 4 months in Belarus and it wasn't any bigger problem to get Acana. But where I live now it's hard to get it so I've started to look at other brands and I wanted to ask for your advices. 

The first one is a very popular Swedish brand, I can't find the ingredient list in English so I translated it, but I'm not so good in translate this type of things so I hope you're able to understand it.

*Standardt extra:*

Protein (%) 29 (of which animal protein 93%)
Fat (%) 21
Fibre (%) 1.75
Water (%) 10
Ash (%) 7.0
Calcium (%) 1.85
Carbohydrates: 31.25 %

Rice, processed protein from lamb (lamb meal) , processed protein from pork (pork meal), animal fat from pork, processed animal protein from beef (beef meal), blood meal (from pork), brewer's yeast, carrots, bone meal, lactosreduced milk-powder. 


*Profine junior large breed chicken and potatoes*

Crude protein 27%, Crude fat 14%, Crude fibre 2,5%, Moisture 10%, Crude ash 6,5%, Calcium 1,4%, Phosphorus 1,1%

Chicken, Chicken Liver, Potato, Maize, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Salmon Oil, Natural Flavors, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Dried Apples, Brewer’s Yeast, Tomatoes, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Minerals, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, DL -methionine, L-Lysine, Mannan-oligosaccharides, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Probiotics, Organic Copper, Choline Chloride, Organic Zinc, Organic Manganese, Organic Selenium, Biotin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E (alfatocopherol).

Metabolized energy = 3 997 kcal/kg
Omega-6: 3,1% / Omega-3: 0,54%


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi there. I am Norwegian (moved to Canada a few years back) so I know how difficult it can be to get good quality food in nortrhern Europe if you are not close to a metropolitan area.
Precise is sold under the label Precept in northern Europe, see if you can find it near by. Another brand to try is Olivers. Kobuk is also popular among hunters, mushers and trainers of various working dogs.

Profine is not a bad choice but if you list the brands you can easily get your hands on I might be able to help you better.


----------



## PatricksDanes2 (Feb 1, 2012)

Based on the ingredients you listed, I would recommend Natural Balance L.I.D. Lamb Meal & Brown Rice. They make it in large breed bites as well if you are looking for larger kibble size. Natural Balance is, in my opinion, the best natural dog food brand on the market. I’ve been feeding this formula for awhile now and my dogs do great on it and love the taste.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

out of the ones listed, I would go with the first one, even though rice is first ingredient, its 29% protein which makes me think that it has a decent meat content. 
I'm not a fan of brewers year or unnamed bone meal, otherwise it looks ok.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Are you anywhere near this store?
Petcare AB

Logistikvagen 4
Jonkoping
556 92
Tel: 0046 36 32 77 30

Because they sell taste of the wild


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> out of the ones listed, I would go with the first one, even though rice is first ingredient, its 29% protein which makes me think that it has a decent meat content.
> I'm not a fan of brewers year or unnamed bone meal, otherwise it looks ok.


Lot's of animal proteins. Actually I'll redo the ingredient list into English so it makes more sense according to US labeling requirements.

Rice, Lamb meat meal, Pork meat meal, Pork fat, Cow meat meal, Pork blood meal, Brewers yeast, Carrots, Animal by-product meal, Lactose reduced milk powder. That's it, 1.75% fiber.


----------

